# Burn By The Heater



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

Hy, my piranha get's always near the heater and yesterday it was touching it with his tail all day an get burn the heater is on 82°F 
could this get worst? anyone know?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

It can grown fungus! Add some Aquarium salt and it will be good to go.


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

timmy said:


> It can grown fungus! Add some Aquarium salt and it will be good to go.


perfect, thank you so much, i will keep on eye on it


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They make heater guards, or you can move the heater to a location he doesnt hang out...

Also, you can prob turn the temp down to around 78 or 75.


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

Ægir said:


> They make heater guards, or you can move the heater to a location he doesnt hang out...
> 
> Also, you can prob turn the temp down to around 78 or 75.


yes, i already move it to other place in the tank where he doesn't go to much, thanks for the recommendations


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Ouch! Sorry that happened to your piranha, Alfred.

Let us know how the treatment goes.

-Kamran


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Ouch! Sorry that happened to your piranha, Alfred.
> 
> Let us know how the treatment goes.
> 
> -Kamran


hi, first of all i never present my self, i'm from Argentina and i have this pygocentrus one weeks ago, it still adapting to the tank and its mostly steady in one place and doesn't want to eat, but from what a read on the forum that's normal when they are new in the tanks. However, for the burn treatment the local aquarium recommend me to use Methylene blue because it antiseptic properties and checking it doesn't grow fungi. It seems that the injured its getting better i will report next week how it goes. I'll leave a picture below so everybody can see how is he, his name is "YACO".


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Best of luck to you and your piranha, Alfred. I hope this is just a regular thing and that it passes soon.

-Kamran


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

This is how is healing, it's pretty good


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey man, good to meet ya.
Looks like he'll be fine.


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

Piranha_man said:


> Hey man, good to meet ya.
> Looks like he'll be fine.


----------



## Alfred (Oct 12, 2017)

This is how he is doing, it's going really good


----------

